# Shrinking a gi...........



## Chat Noir (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi folks,

I bought a new Mizuno Supreme gi in blue - pants are fine but this is a tad big, particularly for the top.  I'm 5'2", 120 lbs so I bought a size 2. Does anyone know if the jacket can be shrunk somewhat by washing in hot water and throwing it in the dryer?


----------



## ETinCYQX (Aug 6, 2011)

Something tells me Mizuno's don't shrink, but most Gi's can be shrunk. Go ahead and try it, just watch how long you dry it for.


----------



## lklawson (Aug 8, 2011)

My experience is all over the place.  It all depends on how "pre-shrunk" the gi is.  Some can be shrunk a lot, some a bit, and some almost not at all.  Bleached white gi's seem to be pre-shrunk more often.  Maybe the bleaching process requires more hot water or something.  Natural color gi's, maybe yes, maybe no.

Try it and find out.  Don't use boiling water.  You're not trying to cook the fabric (yes, you can cook any natural fibers - and this is typically a "bad thing" if you intend to wear them).

You might also try different brands.  Just because the company says size "5" on the label doesn't mean it won't be too long (or too short).  Find a company that you like and then find a size that's right in their lineup, knowing that it varies from manufacturer to manufacturer.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 8, 2011)

A gi made from 100% cotton will shrink.  Pre-shrunk ones will shrink less than non-pre-shrunk ones, as expected.  

If someone wants to shrink such a gi, I recommend using the "Permanent Press" setting on the dryer, which uses a low heat level.  It's better to take this conservative step, instead of using high heat, since you can't unshrink a gi.


----------



## Chat Noir (Aug 9, 2011)

Fortunately, I heard from the guy who owns the business where I bought the gi and it will shrink significantly - I'll have to wash in hot water (he said I could but warned hot water fades the gi faster) and dry on high heat.  It'll take about five to six washings (in cold water)....I can live with it.


----------



## Grasshopper22 (Apr 11, 2012)

I would have thoguht so although it would be just typical that the one time you actually want something to shrink in the wash, it doesn't haha.


----------

